

They Found You: Ad firm uses 2 Billion Data Pts to Track You Across Devices - Katelyn
http://paidcontent.org/2013/03/08/they-found-you-ad-firm-uses-2-billion-data-points-to-track-consumers-across-devices/

======
sciencerobot
Two billion variables and possibly millions of labels. I'd be interested in
knowing what machine-learning algorithm they're using.

